# Help on Starr X opener



## edteach2 (Feb 5, 2021)

Not sure where to post this but any help or advice on even where to go to get info appreciated. I have been collecting Starr X openers for a while. I ran across this one at a flea market and it was a blank Starr X opener made for a few years mid 20s. It has this brass extension on it that I have never seen. I can not find out anything about it in my Starr X book so I don't know if it was made for a specific pourpose such as a motel or some special use or if it was some kind of factory made add on. Thanks.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 5, 2021)

It sure changes the opener to an odd angle.  Looks like it would have made it more difficult to remove the caps unless the open was placed at the bottom edge of a tabletop or such.


----------



## edteach2 (Feb 5, 2021)

There is a slight curve to the brass so it looks like it was for a non flat surface like a fridge maybe? I wonder if its a one of made for a specific pourpose or was it made by the factory for some company?


----------

